# 240sx tranny fit in 280zx motor?



## pr3ttyboi (Oct 26, 2004)

Can someone help me out here. I have a 1978 datsun 280z and I about to the a swap with 1983 280zx turbo motor but i want better tranny. I think the 240sx tranny might fit in but i'm not sure. DO you know would it fit or know anyone that done it before. Please help me.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

pr3ttyboi said:


> Can someone help me out here. I have a 1978 datsun 280z and I about to the a swap with 1983 280zx turbo motor but i want better tranny. I think the 240sx tranny might fit in but i'm not sure. DO you know would it fit or know anyone that done it before. Please help me.


it fits but you have to get use the 280 bell housing and also machine it.


----------

